# A friends story about Marijuana on the Moon



## loracsj (Apr 15, 2006)

I had a friend who worked on the Apollo mission doing power supply system setup for Apollo 16 (?).

She and her partner got the equipment together for encapsulation and decided to take a break and smoke a joint.

When they got back they had enough for one more joint.
They rolled it up, wrapped it in aluminum wrap, placed it among the electronics and encased it and the electronics in the potting compound.

This power supply system was made part of the Hi Gain Antanna Array in the Apollo 16 flight to the moon. After the landing the Array was launched back with the Landing module and was crashed back to the moon following the mission return.

My statement is you will find this joint on the moon if you ever find the crash site for this High Gain Antanna system.

I can not validate this story because the friend that told this first person story has since died and she never did tell me the name of her friend.

I have been looking for this story for many years and have to assume that it has not made it to the internet. This is the first time this story has been posted anywhere.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, that may or may not be tru, but it is an interesting concept. There were a lot of progressively minded ppl that worked for the space program back in the 60s and 70s and the likely of there being any sort of drug dogs around the lunch site at that time is very low, it's possible that it's true. The fact the it's a hand me down story of unknown original origin is why I highly doubt it's true.  The originator (if it were true) may also be dead and you don't even have a clue as to his identity, therefore making it impossible to ever confirm. I"m pretty sure it's **, but hey, never know.


----------



## Evelon (Apr 27, 2006)

Hehe. here is another one for you:
http://www.ufos-aliens.co.uk/cosmicapollo.html


----------



## loracsj (Jun 16, 2006)

Actually this story was told to me directly from the friend involved. Of course since there were two involved the second person could still be alive. Just ask him (name unknown). For anyone who wishes to know I will disclose the name of the friend who helped send a joint to the moon.


----------



## Sherman Helmsley (Jun 18, 2006)

Evelon said:
			
		

> Hehe. here is another one for you:
> http://www.ufos-aliens.co.uk/cosmicapollo.html


 
Haha.  I'm blazed and this hoax idea still seems retarded.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 27, 2006)

got that right sherman...about 90% of everything the government tells us is a big fat lie but i am pretty damn sure we went to the moon.


----------

